# Well...



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I no longer work in Pets, I officially go to Sporting Goods tomorrow. I get a 70 cent raise too. I finally couldnt take the idiots buying fish anymore. They just dont listen.  :rolllus now I wont be tempted to buy as many fish as I do.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

That's a good move! But do yourself a favor, relax, and don't get pissed when a family of 6 wants to buy a 2 man tent for camping*w*


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

And make sure you dont ask what they want to use the gun for when they buy one.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

> I finally couldnt take the idiots buying fish anymore. They just dont listen.


Heh, it's funny cos it's true  If i could buy people for what they know and sell em for what they think they know, i'd be richer than mr. gates himself.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Not to be inflammatory, but................How do you deal with issuing fishing licenses?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I could care less about people fishing, I fish myself...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, me to! Fishing is fun and relaxing, most of the time i dont catch anything anyways, haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

lol
i also like to fish. seafood is one of my favorite foods. people are always shocked when i say that because of my love of keeping fish as pets.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yesterday on the way home from shedd aquarium my wife ordered fish. I laughed saying that after looking at fish all day it must have made her hungry for them. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i like it when i used to do it as a kid, anyone watch SG1 would love it when O'niell goes and sits on the dock of his pond, lol it has no fish in it but so relaxin to fish, lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ahhh but there was at least one fish on the seasons end.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't understand why it would be a shocking thing that a fihkeeper eats fish. People who have warm-blooded pets usually eat red meat, and nobody gets shocked.. I don't eat anything that I couldn't kill, so fish is on my menu.
BTW can you buy a gun from a sporting good store in Usa? Other than a bee-bee-gun?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, we sell rifles, bb guns, air pistols and ammo. we used to sell handguns but walmart wont anymore, but local sporting goods stores usually do sell handguns its just a walmart policy not to anymore.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I recently watched Michael Moores"Bowling for columbine" , where he brought two kids who were injured at the school shooting into the Walmart where they sold the ammo to the teenage shooters. 
Is that why they stopped selling guns and stuff?
I really find it hard to consider guns and hunting as sport


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A couple years ago a lady walked into the kmart and tried to buy ammo for a gun. They turned her down and told her they had a clearing they had to do with anyone buying guns/ammo. She then went across the street to walmart and they also told her the same thing. (its a state law) She then went to leave the store. When leaving a employee saw her shoplifting and they caught her and pulled her into the back room. When the cops showed up she pulled the gun and shot a couple of employees and the cops shot her.

http://www.courttv.com/trials/white/sidebar_bigcrimes_ctv.html


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

you have to get cleared to buy ammo? is that a state to state law? or national?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well in Wisconsin and Mn you dont need to be cleared to buy ammo, a lot of our ammo is outside on the shelf (turkey hunting ammo and certain long rifle ammo) , although hand gun ammo is locked up and a lot of the other ammo is behind the counter. I can and will card people when they are buying ammo, the register will also prompt you to check...

It is the associates call on whether we sell a gun or not, it is also up to us to card the person if they are buying ammo. You need to be 21 to buy handgun ammo and 18 for others. Also if a customer is buying a gun and ammo, a manager needs to walk them to their car, if they are only buying a gun the customer needs to be walked to the door.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

What's wrong with guns or hunting as sport?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The ammo check is a state by state law. It may even go down to a county level. 

As far as hunting- or guns in general, I dont see anything wrong with them. I dont own one but it is a freedom we have for living in this country.


----------

